# banding indian fantails



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

With feathers on their feet, what size snap on band do you put on them and what about seamless bands for the young. All my fantails are white and I need to tell them apart.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Have a look here: http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-bands.html

Looks like size 11 seamless band for Indian Fantails. Don't think that most of the snap ons would be large enough. Just call and ask .. Perhaps some of the spiral bands would work.

Terry


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, I think most snap ons are only 8mm. I've never seen any bigger than that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

they have large ones at this link, need to scroll down to the large bands.
http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/bands.html


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

OK, got my bands from foys today and ordered 9mm numbered wrap around. They seem to fit well and easy to read. I'll let you know if I have any trouble but a least I know number three and six are cocks now. Not sure about the rest yet.

Tony


----------



## Fantail Sue (Nov 22, 2009)

Fbirdie82 said:


> Many Frillback breeders put the band above the joint in the leg... am curious if you do this with other muffed breeds? I put my bands at the normal spot between foot and joint... and haven't ever had trouble...


I used to band my Indian Fantails above the hock all the time, but had trouble last year. A large cockbird got his leg all swollen up and infected below the band. I thought he would die, but he did recover. Now I band lower on the leg, even though it does mess up the muffs sometimes.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a muffed shakhsharli whom I had shipped to me and I noticed a limp and was rather submissive. I finally caught him and inspected the leg and there was a "hidden" band under all the feathers and his "thumb" had been caught up in it. It was terribly swollen and the band had cut into his flesh> It took me an hour to extricate the band. I medicated him daily but I was sure he'd lose the leg. He kept his leg and is now fine except missing some feathers on that leg. He's no longer submissive but the #1 cock! Must have been in agonizing pain!


----------

